# Shade River



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone fish the Shade. I have never made it there to fish. I knew an old guy that was born in 1897, he died about 20 yrs ago. He told me many tales of musky fishing on the shade back in 20s and 30s. Go past it on way to Pomroy couple times a year.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Never heard of that one....


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

i think shade river runs into Forked Run, if so i did about 15 years ago


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Shade is crooked as a Democrat but it runs into the Ohio. It may be that Forked Run goes into the Shade.


----------



## Robert kraisner (Apr 30, 2020)

Drm50 said:


> The Shade is crooked as a Democrat but it runs into the Ohio. It may be that Forked Run goes into the Shade.


Shade has big cats and musky it’s in meigs county east of pomeroy


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Robert kraisner said:


> Shade has big cats and musky it’s in meigs county east of pomeroy


 Pomroy is right on the Ohio River. Shade comes in Ohio above Pomroy.


----------



## Robert kraisner (Apr 30, 2020)

Drm50 said:


> Pomroy is right on the Ohio River. Shade comes in Ohio above Pomroy.


There’s branches towed long bottom


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Robert kraisner said:


> There’s branches towed long bottom


You lost me, what does this mean. ^^^^^^


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Shade River is way downstream from Forked Run.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Shade River still holds muskie and some really nice smallies!


----------



## Robert kraisner (Apr 30, 2020)

The branch I got musky was by Chester East of 33 I went to school at ou and had friends in pomeroy were we hunted and fished and partied at liberty bar in early 80s


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Back in the late 70s we used to pull out the most beautiful and biggest yellow bellies I have ever seen. They looked golden. Think we used to fish the east branch.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> The Shade is crooked as a Democrat but it runs into the Ohio. It may be that Forked Run goes into the Shade.


That’s funny. I had always heard that it was as twisted as a conservative. Just saying


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> That’s funny. I had always heard that it was as twisted as a conservative. Just saying


Good, we like to smoke them out so we know where they are at.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

You guys and your silly identity politics


----------

